# Maybe Time For New Television



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

DW and I are talking about possibly replacing our 11 y/o TV. Found these two and would like to know what the differences are between them. Overstock is running an additional 10% off.

Toshiba 34HF85

Toshiba 34HFX85

Thanks

Jared


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> DW and I are talking about possibly replacing our 11 y/o TV. Found these two and would like to know what the differences are between them. Overstock is running an additional 10% off.
> 
> Toshiba 34HF85
> 
> ...


Tubes rules!
You will love the picture in HD. Much smoother, less artifacts.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

50 bucks.









When you start getting serious replies, I'll get more interested. I have to replace my television also, and they both look good.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The 34HFX85 has a high-definition tuner built-in, the other one does not. A built-in tuner is important if you currently use a TV antenna, or plan to use a TV antenna in order to receive free high-def signals from your local stations.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> The 34HFX85 has a high-definition tuner built-in, the other one does not. A built-in tuner is important if you currently use a TV antenna, or plan to use a TV antenna in order to receive free high-def signals from your local stations.


Now that is good to know stuff. Thanks Scrib.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Not a bad deal if you don't mind the size and weight of a tube TV. You could likely get an LCD flat panel for about the same $ if you searched for it.

The main things you want are HDMI inputs, preferably 2. 1 for your HD cable box, and 1 for your DVD player. Then of course the ability to display HD digital signals in at least 720p resolution.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Not a bad deal if you don't mind the size and weight of a tube TV. You could likely get an LCD flat panel for about the same $ if you searched for it.
> 
> The main things you want are HDMI inputs, preferably 2. 1 for your HD cable box, and 1 for your DVD player. Then of course the ability to display HD digital signals in at least 720p resolution.
> 
> Happy Hunting


I would have to agree. You can get a 32" LCD with tuners for $599. This would save weight and size as well as be more durable in the TT bouncing around. You would get a better picture with the CRT, but I would vote for the LCD in the TT.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Not a bad deal if you don't mind the size and weight of a tube TV. You could likely get an LCD flat panel for about the same $ if you searched for it.
> 
> The main things you want are HDMI inputs, preferably 2. 1 for your HD cable box, and 1 for your DVD player. Then of course the ability to display HD digital signals in at least 720p resolution.
> 
> Happy Hunting


I would have to agree. You can get a 32" LCD with tuners for $599. This would save weight and size as well as be more durable in the TT bouncing around. You would get a better picture with the CRT, but I would vote for the LCD in the TT.
[/quote]

This is to replace the only television I own - the one at home.

But DW and I have decided that the 27 inch is still working so we will hold off on spending the money.

Mabe a few more years.

Jared


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> This is to replace the only television I own - the one at home.
> 
> But DW and I have decided that the 27 inch is still working so we will hold off on spending the money.
> 
> ...


Wow. Only one tv in your whole house! I haven't seen that since I was a teenager!

I have four in the house, and one in the Outback.

Dan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Not Yet said:


> This is to replace the only television I own - the one at home.
> 
> But DW and I have decided that the 27 inch is still working so we will hold off on spending the money.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's where I was at until that one day the faithful 27 wouldn't fire up. Then came the big screen which wouldn't fit in the entertainment center, which brought the NEW entertainment center that cost as much as the NEW bigscreen.....







It's a vicious cycle.

Enjoy the bliss while it lasts


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Couple years back I opted to stick with the tube TV too, I figure I'll let the others test all the technology. This time though I went with a Sony. Personally I have not had a very good track record with Toshiba TVs - I've gone through 2 of them when 1 should have lasted. I doubt I'll buy another Toshiba for that reason.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

kjdj said:


> DW and I are talking about possibly replacing our 11 y/o TV. Found these two and would like to know what the differences are between them. Overstock is running an additional 10% off.
> 
> Toshiba 34HF85
> 
> ...


Tubes rules!
You will love the picture in HD. Much smoother, less artifacts.
[/quote]

I didn't know that they made HDTV's with CRT's I would think that TV would weigh at least 150 lbs and if you were able to mount it in the trailer it would rip its self from the wall the first time you hit a bump. If you stored it at floor level then put it up when you get there would take 2 strong men to lift it. I have a 42" Plasma TV I have yet to any artifacts







I would think LCD TV would be the best choice for a trailer, Picture tube TV's are heavy, and Plasma TV's don't work well at high altitudes.

OK I did a little research on the Internet and the TV weighs 154.35 lbs and nether Model has a digital tuner both are HD ready but need a separate tuner for HDTV reception. I figured the more expensive one had a tuner but several sites listed as a HD monitor and it needed a HD tuner so I don't know might want to do some extensive research on this one so you know what you are getting also on cnet they had 2 stores selling them in the $300 to $400 range.

Anyway just some things to think about.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When I replaced the 36" CRT in my bedroom armoire' it was too heavy for me to lift! I actually had to build a ramp out of some 2x4's I had and carefully wiggled it down to the floor. What a beast.

The new 42" plasma was easily (and happily!) lifted into it's place


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> This is to replace the only television I own - the one at home.
> 
> But DW and I have decided that the 27 inch is still working so we will hold off on spending the money.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's where I was at until that one day the faithful 27 wouldn't fire up. Then came the big screen which wouldn't fit in the entertainment center, which brought the NEW entertainment center that cost as much as the NEW bigscreen.....







It's a vicious cycle.

Enjoy the bliss while it lasts








[/quote]

That is exactly why I am limiting my search to a unit that will fit in my current cabinet. We are not going to get into an upgrade war with ourselves.


----------

